# Condensadores: escala de capacidades



## magl (Sep 24, 2008)

Me gustaría conocer si existe alguna regla para aproximar el valor teórico de un condensador(calculado con una fórmula) al valor real de un condensador para comprarlo en la tienda. 
Habrá algun listado en algún sitio o algún truco para conocer las distintas capacidades existentes(independientemente que sean microfaradios, nanofaradios, picofaradios, etc).


----------



## magl (Sep 24, 2008)

Bueno, he encontrado esta información en: http://www.ucontrol.com.ar/wiki/index.php?title=Condensador, y lo describo a continuación:

"Se emplean diferentes sistemas para escribir el valor de la capacidad de los condensadores, dependiendo del tipo de que se trate. En el caso de los electrolíticos, directamente se expresa la capacidad con números, generalmente en uF, por lo que su lectura no presenta problemas. Acompaña a este valor la tensión máxima para la que ha sido diseñado, y que no debe superarse si no queremos terminar con la vida útil del componente. 

En el caso de los condensadores cerámicos, se utiliza un sistema similar al de los resistores, pero en lugar de utilizar bandas de colores, se expresa el valor con números. Es habitual encontrar escrito sobre el cuerpo de estos condensadores un número de 3 cifras, donde las dos primeras corresponden a las unidades y decenas, y la tercera la cantidad de ceros. La capacidad se encuentra en picofaradios, por lo que pude ser necesario hacer la conversión si deseamos conocer el valor en otra unidad. De esta manera, si en el numero escrito es, por ejemplo, 474, significa que la capacidad es de 470.000 pF, o lo que es lo mismo, 0.47 uF. Este sistema se conoce como Código 101. 

Algunos condensadores tiene impreso directamente sobre ellos el valor de 0.1 o 0.01, lo que sindica 0.1 uF o 0.01 uF. En el Código 101 se utiliza una letra para significar la tolerancia del condensador. 

Ejemplos del Código 101 
104H -> significa 10 + 4 ceros = 10,000 pF; H = +/- 3% de tolerancia. 
474J -> significa 47 + 4 ceros = 470,000 pF, J = +/- 5% de tolerancia. 
(Recordemos que 470.000pF = 470nF = 0.47µF) 







La letra al final del valor del condensador especifica su tolerancia.

En el caso de algunos condensadores de poliéster se utiliza el mismo código de colores que en las resistencias, de cinco bandas, donde los colores de las dos primeras son el valor de las unidades y decenas, el tercero la cantidad de ceros, el cuarto color es la tolerancia, y el quinto la tensión máxima. 






En los condensadores de poliéster se codifican la capacidad y tensión de trabajo mediante colores."

*Lo que no sé es si realmente existen condensadores con todas la combinaciones numéricas que muestra la tabla*.


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 24, 2008)

Si los llegas a encontrar... pero los valores tipicos son todos los multiplos de esta tabla:

1.0
1.2
1.5
1.8
2.2
2.7
3.3
3.9
4.7
5.6
6.8
8.2

Aplica para resistencias y capacitores....


----------



## magl (Sep 25, 2008)

Gracias, *Chico3001*, eso es lo que quería saber.


----------



## otto (Sep 25, 2008)

buen dato!


----------

